# What choke to use with Browning A5 and Dead Coyote?



## Bigfish1734 (May 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Looking into some info on what choke to use for coyotes out of my A5. I will be using Dead Coyote T shot and normally hunt frozen ponds where the shots may be extended a bit. Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I just tested some different chokes and bullets yesterday. I was shooting 3" Hornady coyote loads which are BB and surprisingly my best pattern came from a modified and full choke. I tried a turkey super full (.665) and thought it would be good but it wasn't. I used some 3" #4 turkey loads out of the .665 and it was awesome, about 80 pellets on a 10" target. I then tried #4 buckshot and the best was .665 choke, with 10 pellets in a 10" target. 

All shots were at 45 yards with a Mossberg 500 shotgun. I'm also curios with what others are using. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bigfish1734 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I had heard really good things about the Carlson's dead coyote chokes, but they don't make them for the invector ds system that the A5 has. I guess I should have asked if anyone had patterned the heavy shot dead coyote load out of an A5, and what choke worked best to 60 yards? People are saying that the load is lethal to 70 or more yards. Is this true?


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

That's what I've heard. Find a choke that has a .670 restriction that fits your gun and I would start there. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

super full turkey choke rem 870


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

I use rem full(rem 870) and a .660 sometimes. You have to be careful cause you can go to tight and it deforms the shot and causes irratic patterns. Always pattern your gun with the different loads and chokes. I like to find a nice tall snow bank to shoot this time of year.


----------

